# ohio river open schedual.



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

steubenville marina river opens. all tourn. $40.00/boat. includes big bass 7:00-3:00.

may 18
june 22
july 20
aug. 31
sept. 14
oct.12

1st place- $20 x #of boats and $75 damon's gift cert.
2nd place- $10 x #of boats and $50 damon's gift cert.
3rd place- $5 x # of boats and $25 damon's gift cert.


100% payback


----------



## HAIRJIG (Apr 13, 2004)

Do you have any tournaments on the New Cumberland pool?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

these are all out of steubenville.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

we had 15 boats show up this month, took 8.51lbs. to win. many reported lots of short fish with keepers a bit tough to come by. big bass was 3.5lbs. i believe. hope to see more of you next month.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good turnout. I was at a two-day club tournament at Nimisila or I would have been there for sure. 

Sure am glad the river is coming around though, its the best I've seen it since 03', I've had 3 smallmouth this year between 19''-20.5''. 

Lock 10 had an open a few weeks ago and a gentleman weighed in a 5.1lb Smallmouth! :B


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

wish i could say it was that good for me. lol. headed to rayland tomorrow for a club tourny. gotta do better than i've been doing.


----------

